# Application console



## mentinet (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un fichier sans extension qui est en fait une application qui se lance en console sous linux. Comment puis-je le lancer sur mon mac ? J'ai lancé le terminal mais je ne vois pas comment l'ouvrir.

Merci


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2011)

http://www.finkproject.org/


----------



## mentinet (14 Septembre 2011)

Merci je dois regarder quoi en particulier ? Je suis sous Snow encore donc...


----------



## edd72 (14 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi ton "application"? Un executable compilé pour Linux? Alors dans ce cas, il faut les sources et le recompiler.


----------



## mentinet (20 Septembre 2011)

Oui voilà merci c'est ce que j'ai fais


----------

